# 8/27/08 Antibiotics -- uses dosages etc



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok so there are quite a few antibiotics out there and knowing which to use for what ailment would be helpful.

PLEASE keep this to information you know from a vet or personal experience. Hear say is so easily wrong so please try to refrain from the use of information that you cant back up personally or with a vets advise. 

Antibiotics are not to be used lightly!

If listing an antibiotic please note if it is an over the counter or vet only product. please list as much uses for it as well as the dosage and results.

If you have a question about a antibiotic feel free to ask it as well.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh, a very good topic! I've got some questions that will help start it off.

1. After assisting a doe giving birth by going in, what antibiotic(s) or other should be used afterwards, how, and where to get them?

2. Same question for a goat that is injured by something like a dog bite.

Thanks!


----------



## Ivy (Aug 9, 2008)

I have used PenG for assisted kiddings.
I never had a wound that got infected, but if I did, and it wasnt local where I could use an antibiotic ointment, I would use PenG.

For respiratory ailments and pink eye I use LA200.

I dont know the doses off hand as I've used antibiotics rarely and have to look it up.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

We have Flocillin on hand that we got from our veterinarian. I'm not positive on the dosages in other situations - but this vet told me to give our pygmy doe who had a torn uterus from a bad kidding (long story) 6cc once every other day. Flocillin (they said) is long-acting. They use it all the time in their clinic. We also have Penicillin & LA200 on hand as well. Haven't used these antibiotics in forever (never used LA200) but we do have them just in case.

Oh, in the case of a cut, I would use a topical antibiotic (shave & clean the area first) if that is not possible I would also use the Penicillin-G. Dosages based on weights would be helpful from someone else. I would probably call my aunt in a situation like that, she seems to know everything.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You cant Over dose on Penicillian (yes I did get that from a vet). The dosage I have used is 1cc per 20lbs but I have also used 1cc per 10lbs You can give this every 12-24 hours Great over all antibiotic

LA 200 is 1cc per 20lbs and be careful it stings so be aware that the goat will cry out bloody murder! LA 200 (or the like) are great for respitory infections)


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

Currently using Naxcel subcutaneously for respiratory infection and goopy eyes. Would welcome feedback on if others have had successes or problems with it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Naxcel is a great antibiotic, but you need an Rx for it so obtaining it with out spending an arm and a leg can be frustrating. Thats awesome that you have that available to you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used Pen G for assisted kiddings for 5 days when I have to go in more than just my wrist. Fiasco Farms has dosage.
Have also given Pen G 5 days SQ for dog bite wound.
And Pen G topical in wounds (just a few drops) after being flushed with Betadine solution.


----------



## LatigoLiz (Sep 25, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> Naxcel is a great antibiotic, but you need an Rx for it so obtaining it with out spending an arm and a leg can be frustrating. Thats awesome that you have that available to you


It wasn't cheap, but it was the cheaper of the 2 ABs that my vet thought would work. My vet is my equine vet, but he said he would work wih me on the goats as his fiance/assistant used to work on a goat farm. I love my vet. He's the best.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I have given the Pen G 1cc per 10 lbs twice a day for 7 days. Thats what my vet has told me to do and so far it has worked good for me. 

I used the Naxel back when I had to assist Dawn with kidding. The bottle I got was around $30.. so not too bad. Didn't notice any bad side effects from it. 

One antibiotic I will never use again on my goats is Baytril. It's incredibly expensive and it has failed both times i've used it. I think it had more side effects than it was worth. Just an fyi for everyone. If your vet is leaning towards using it I would ask for Naxel instead. My vet said they are similar in the bacteria they target.


----------



## butterscotchfarm (Dec 1, 2007)

I've used Naxcel and penicillin before with good results, but I can't say the same for LA 200. The one time we did use it,it hurt the goat so bad he was literally flopping on the ground, also it didn't seem to work very well.


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

I haven't had to use antibiotics in my herd, except for a few times. I use BioMycin (off-label), the "stingless" version of LA200 (oxytetracycline) is a nifty broad spectrum antibiotic, moderately effective against gram positive and gram negative bacteria. It is dosed at 0.03cc per pound (or 3cc's per 100 pounds) every other day for a grand total of three treatments, injected sub-cutaneously. It is stored at room temperature. 

It can be squirted directly into the eye to eradicate pink eye/conjuctivitis. It is supposed to be helpful again shipping fever, silent pneumonia, E. coli, scours, hoof rot, and a vast array of other maladies. I've squirted it on a hoof infection under a goat's sole after she punctured it by stepping on something and am hoping the same works for my buck's scur/horn... if not, I'll consider switching to long-lasting Penicillin. 

Hope this helps! (Feel free to correct information, the dosing schedule and amounts were recommended by the vet.)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Runaround, I had to use Baytril on my amazon parrot per vet script. A couple days into it she was gassy and it hurt. We discontinued it.


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Sep 10, 2008)

Rushtawin said:


> I haven't had to use antibiotics in my herd, except for a few times. I use BioMycin (off-label), the "stingless" version of LA200 (oxytetracycline) is a nifty broad spectrum antibiotic, moderately effective against gram positive and gram negative bacteria. It is dosed at 0.03cc per pound (or 3cc's per 100 pounds) every other day for a grand total of three treatments, injected sub-cutaneously. It is stored at room temperature.
> 
> It can be squirted directly into the eye to eradicate pink eye/conjuctivitis. It is supposed to be helpful again shipping fever, silent pneumonia, E. coli, scours, hoof rot, and a vast array of other maladies. I've squirted it on a hoof infection under a goat's sole after she punctured it by stepping on something and am hoping the same works for my buck's scur/horn... if not, I'll consider switching to long-lasting Penicillin.
> 
> Hope this helps! (Feel free to correct information, the dosing schedule and amounts were recommended by the vet.)


A goats metabolism works much to fast for the every other day dosing (that is for cattle). It's dosed to goats at 3cc/100 once a day for 4-5 days. I also use Bio-Mycin because the carrier does not sting. :thumbup:


----------



## Rushtawin (Oct 17, 2007)

That is true. The current vet just had me bump the dosage up to 5-6cc/100# given every 3 days.


----------



## goatkid (Jan 17, 2009)

I use Nuflor 1cc per 30# subQ for pneumonia. I give for 3 days and up to seven for stubborn cases. I also give 1cc Banamine per 100# for 1-3 days to lower fever and prevent scarring of lungs. This is how my vet told me to treat and it works well for me. They are both RX, but worth every penny to me my vet sells me meds in bottles. It's cheaper in the long run.
For staph, Excenel 1cc per 50# for 5 days, PennG 1cc per 10# for 7 days.


----------

